# what should I paint trailer frame with?



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I just bought a new to me trailer and I'm going to be stripping it down. Once I have blasted the frame, what should I paint/coat it with? This is all new territory to me, working with metal. But I figure I'll just jump in. I'm going to be building up the walls to about 1 1/2 or 2' tall solid for hauling wood mostly. Any comments would be appreciated! Thanks, Casey


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Por-15 ftw!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

POR-15 is great so serious rust but if the metals good prime it with a good primer then coat with an oil based industrial paint (XO rust, Rustoleum,etc) that allows for easy repainting. adding harder will make it glosser and more durable. Read hardener instructions carefully, to much hardener and it will never dry.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

there is a product called "rust shield" that is much cheaper than POR15 (which stands for paint over rust, great product if you have lots of scaley rust). If you blasting to clean metal, I would go with the rust shield, it's made for painting frames and such, no primer necessary, just wipe the frame down with some good cleaner (I used prep-s all). I bought the paint at Auto City , not sure of the actual brand without going to the shop and looking at an old can but I'm sure you can google the product.
The rust shield can be sprayed, rolled or brushed on with excellent results. I paid almost a hundred bucks for a gallon, if you decide to spray it , thin it very little.
good luck.

ps, if you plan on keeping the trailer, stay away from epoxy primers.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

If your going through all the trouble to blast it all down and everything I would see how much it would be to line X the frame. That trailer should last for years and years with no rust. My guess is if you did the blasting you might pay 5-600 to have it done, maybe less.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I use rust doctor on everythig best thing I have ever used!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Chassis Saver works well. I've used it on several pieces of equipment with great results. Very hard finish. Gotta use a good respirator when spraying.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hurculiner after a good blasting, i just did the rockers and stuff on my truck and it going to be the new franks red hot sauce for me. im going to put that shyt on everything!


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

ppg makes a paint called durathane dtm. it is designed to be sprayed directly on sandblasted metal. you can add hardener for a glossier, harder finish. It's good stuff and won't break the bank. 

Alec.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

the new boss 92;1326052 said:


> hurculiner after a good blasting, i just did the rockers and stuff on my truck and it going to be the new franks red hot sauce for me. im going to put that shyt on everything!


franks hot sauce is amazingThumbs Up


----------

